# Finished my house......finally.



## Mandolin (Apr 10, 2021)

Worked on this for six years. Cut the logs on my place and sawed them on my mill. House payment:$0000.00 per month.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 14


----------



## trc65 (Apr 10, 2021)

Gorgeous home Roger! Congratulations on the completion of it. Must give a great sense of satisfaction and contentment knowing you built it from the land, and own it without debt. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (Apr 10, 2021)

Nicely done Roger. No payments feels awfully good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 10, 2021)

Wow, truly inspiring! Well done sir, I remember when you started the build. I'm happy for you, very cool.


----------



## Tony (Apr 10, 2021)

That looks very nice, I envy you the no payments!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 10, 2021)

Congrats on several levels! Hopefully, you can now enjoy the fruits of all of your labors! Most of us dream for a paid off house! Chuck


----------



## djg (Apr 11, 2021)

Ditto on what everyone said. Amazing work. Milled all the lumber yourself. Wow!


----------



## sprucegum (Apr 11, 2021)

Congrats it's always very satisfying to take a project from the tree to the finished product. Great work and a home to be proud of.


----------



## stephen45710 (Apr 11, 2021)

Very impressive indeed. I can only imagine how satisfying it must be.


----------



## Kentucky clovis (Apr 11, 2021)

Beautiful, The best way to build a home, plans in your head and tools in your hands, you can really call it your home.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 11, 2021)

Sweet! Those of us that have built a house (or several) know what took you 'so long'. Came together nicely. Like the corrugated steel panels. We have it for backsplash in the kitchen and around the horse trough bathtub.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Apr 11, 2021)

Beautiful accomplishment!! Very few people today can make the claim of building their own house - and really mean they BUILT their own house..


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 11, 2021)

Absolutely stunning work,congrats on finishing it up.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 11, 2021)

Awesome house! Bet it feels great to have it finally finished....


----------



## Jasonparadis (Apr 12, 2021)

Congrats Roger - looks amazing!


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 12, 2021)

Everything looks great - well, except for the crutches in the second photo - hope the build didn't beat ya down enough that you have to use them now. To see someone actually do something for themselves is such a breath of fresh air for me. Thank you for showing us your handiwork. My neighborhood is turning "youngie". That means I'm the old man of the neighborhood. I'm the one that when they walk by wearing their yoga pants and pulling their boutique doggies they look over at the old man and go on shaking their heads. I guess they haven't seen anyone actually pulling weeds or doing woodwork. It's a changed world! Well done Roger!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## gimpy (Apr 12, 2021)

Very nice. Awesome


----------



## Turnedaround (Apr 25, 2022)

Job well done sir!!!!! it reminds me of when my dad built his own place, but we had to drive for many miles to get the milled lumber for the beams and such.. thanks for posting your finished product


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 26, 2022)

Congrat's, I love the cabinet doors...nice touch to a unique build.


----------



## Sataro (May 21, 2022)

Congratulations on your home completion! Great job on doing everything yourself. That must be a great sense of satisfaction.


----------



## scootac (May 21, 2022)

Very nice!!!

And when you say 'finally finished'......I take that you're not married???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

